# HK Range Bag



## USP40

Any information on Kooters question where to get this range HK bag? Please let me know because i give up on looking.


----------



## Jason248

i would be interested to know too, they look sweet


----------



## RUGER45

I've been loooking for one myself but have not been able to find one.


----------



## maxfan

*HK Pro range bag availabilty*

Hello all,
I am to the this Forum, so I thought I might chime in about the availability of the HK range bags.
I have a source for the Official Pro range bag as well as the smaller bag.
Both are available in black. The small bag is $80.00 and the large bag is $160.00. Shipping is additional.
Both bags should be back in my inventory in early June.
Contact me at [email protected] for more information. I also sell the HK Official history book, HK factory Armorers clock and a few other items.


----------



## swampcrawler

add to ‘things to get’ list


----------

